# Whisker biting?



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

I just got 3 new mice but they have very little fur on the end of their nose. Their whiskers are gone and the place where it was is pink....is this whisker biting or possibly mites? They aren´t ichy and seem to feel fine. So I was thinking if this was just whisker biting..is that likely?

Can post a pic tomorrow, got home late today with them, went straight to work and just got home and am just too tired to take a photo. But I am worried because if it´s mites I have to keep them far away from my mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it is whisker biting.If all 3 have no whiskers then there is a good chance that you have not purchased the actual chewer.If one has a set of whiskers then thats the one that does it.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

yes I checked they all have none whiskers, thanks to this forum I knew to check  good news


----------

